# Chen website Chen Taijiquan on weibo



## oaktree (Aug 22, 2012)

So here are the message boards for Chenjiagou &#38515;&#23478;&#28317; Chen village. Even though it is all in Chinese there are some great pictures. So don't be shy, you can always use google translator if it helps. http://bbs.chenjiagou.net/index.asp?boardid=16
Here are some pictures of Chen Xiaowang with Chen Bing. Also in the same thread you have Chen Xiaowang, Chen Bing and Chen Ziqiang!
http://bbs.chenjiagou.net/dispbbs.asp?boardid=1&Id=9848

Also here is Chen Bing's Weibo. However I think someone else runs it.
http://www.weibo.com/taijime

Chen Ziqiang:Again, I think someone else runs it too.
http://www.weibo.com/u/2499302687

One of my Weibo friends:
http://www.weibo.com/yigexingfunvren168

Her Taijiquan is awesome!

If there is someone you like me to look up on Weibo let me know, I'll see if I can find them.

By the way Xue, 
http://www.weibo.com/u/1598038167?from=profile&wvr=3.6&loc=fansshow
This is one of my weibo friends I also have him on my QQ he studies Xingyiquan and speaks English. Next time I talk to him I will try to find out his teacher and which branch.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the problem..... you post Chen Taiji links and I... :tantrum: LOSE MY FOCUS!!!!!   :uhyeah:


----------



## oaktree (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a picture of Chen xiaowang and I think
Chen Bing and Chen Bing is fixing a spear.
Then you see Chen xiaowang looking over
Chen Bing shoulder as if he seeing if he is doing
it right. A lot of times you see pictures of them
In poses but here you can see more daily
and relaxing photos. Like Chen Bing
Getting a hair cut.


----------

